# New Toxophilist from Ireland



## Midnight64 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello from Ireland,

I have just started archery, joined a club (Liffey Archers) and am really enjoying it. I started because I am too slow to catch the bloody cat that keeps fouling on my garden!!! I have got myself a 70" takedown recurve and after about 8 or so weeks I am getting a grouping of about 45 cm over 18 metres (~18" over ~19.7 yds for you working in the old system!!). I now have a target set up at home so I can practice more.

I will be in Washington in a couple of weeks time on business. Is there an archery store that anyone can recommend near the National Harbor?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Midnight64.


----------



## Midnight64 (Aug 28, 2013)

Gidday Tim, thank you for your welcome.

Kind regards,
Adrian


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Midnight64 said:


> Gidday Tim, thank you for your welcome.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Adrian


Enjoy AT. Hopefully someone can point you in the direction of a Washington archery store. Check out the AT sponsors and you may find one.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! If you're a member of Liffey Archers, who if I remember correctly are a F.I.T.A. target archery club you should check out the F.I.T.A. section here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24 . Plenty of good information and a great place to ask the questions that come to mind about the sport. Glad to see archery continue to grow in popularity in Ireland.


----------



## Midnight64 (Aug 28, 2013)

You remember correctly anmactire, they are and I will. Thank you. Out of the 10 people on my beginners course 5 of us have taken the plunge so far. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

